# Icsi - Any chance with v.poor sperm?



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

My dh has a count of less than 1 million per ml and poor motility / morphology. Our first ICSI attempt failed to implant despite having 11 top grade embryos, 2 of which were tx as extended blastos on day 5.

I have read since that poor sperm quality can stop implantation occuring, and am now wondering if we will ever be lucky considering the severity of his problem.

I have had 2 successful pg in my previous marriage and no identified fertility issues.

What is your opinion?

Many thanks.

Trish


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Trishs1970 said:


> DNA fragmentation studies on the sperm may provide some useful information as well as aneuplody screening on the embryos. Most major clinics can offer these as we do in Canada.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


----------

